# Western Style Pork Ribs?



## jonboat (Feb 25, 2010)

OK, Newbie here.

Got a great deal on Western Style ribs the other day, and am considering using them for my first ever smoke (un-modified ecb) in a couple weeks.

Plan to use a rub from the local BBQ place (Dinosaur BBQ).

Any body ever do these before.  Looking for suggestions on temps, times, and wood suggestions for the smoke.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 25, 2010)

I've seen slabs that are KC style, Memphis style, Asian (Korean) style and just plain ol' full slabs right out of the package. Asian style are slabs that have been cut into 1 1/2 inch strips and have 5-6 rib bones per strip.

Not sure what your meaning by "Western Style".

Can you post a pic of the ribs yo got or give us a good discription?


----------



## ecto1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Correct me if i am wrong but Western Style Ribs are also called country style some places.  They are basicaly a cut of sholder that is in a 1 inch by 5 inch mini slab.  They come out good in a smoker but they can dry out easy so I would foil them afet a couple hours of smoke and cook them for a couple more they are going to be fall apart.  I really like to grill this cut or chunk it and make Ka-Bobs.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 25, 2010)

I believe its a boneless "rib" cut from the shoulder.


----------



## bigdale (Feb 25, 2010)

Either could be true, I have bought country style ribs that were boneless and western style ribs that had both boneless and boned in the same package. I think it just depends on where you buy them. I have never smoked them before but have thought about it based on what I have read here. I generally always (And I might get lynched for this here ) put them in a foil pan with a beer or two and a bottle of sweet baby rays... toss them on a gas grill for a few hours and they come out tender, I don't think I have ever made a cheaper dish for a football party and man they are good. also saves room on the smoker for fatties or appatizers


----------



## stircrazy (Feb 25, 2010)

Country style up here can be had two ways, cut up or slab, they are basicly back ribs with the loin left atached so they are real super meaty.

I did find this though
"Western style pork ribs
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 are not really ribs at all. They are actually pork shoulder sliced to resemble boneless pork ribs."

Steve


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have always just rubbed them with my favorite rub of the day then just smoke them as I do a butt.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 25, 2010)

I live on the west coast and I haven't heard of that cut, pics would be helpful.


----------



## denver dave (Feb 26, 2010)

Never heard of Western Style Ribs. But, if they are ribs, they are gonna be good.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I would have to see them to get an idea on how to fix them. How about a little presmoke Qview????


----------



## nwdave (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, here I sit in WESTERN Washington state and I've yet to hear of Western Style Ribs.  If they're country ribs, well, they're gonna be good if you have at it and just the heck with the name.  This is not the only name confusion that confuses us.  A picture would help.  If they're a country rib, I EVOO and then apply a favorite rub (Jeff's, Hughes, or whatever your pleasure)  235 or so with apple smoke and remove at about 175, looking for a bit of bark on the fatty bits.  An old standby in this household.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 26, 2010)

never heard of the term..........


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 26, 2010)

Post a pic next time you buy them and then we can identify exactly what cut they come from.

Fiesta stores here in Texas are famous for their mis-naming of cuts; they come out with some of the wildest names in their ads. This week they're promoting 'Farm Fresh Tender Beef Ranch Steak' and 'Farm Fresh Tender Beef Gravy Steak' - no description from where it comes from ('from the hind, or fore, or chuck, or brisket, etc.'). You could slap a chunk of neck or a fillet of shank onto a tray and call it a 'gravy steak'.  You'd need gravy, and an axe, to eat it!  And they get away with it!


----------



## foxmid (Feb 26, 2010)

Pops,

I know I wouldn't buy a steak with a name like that, but it's sad that they get away with it.  Most people have no idea where any of the cuts of meat come from, and that's a crying shame.  It leads to people doing stuff like using chuck pieces for ke-babs.  You know, crimes against nature!


----------



## codymcgee (Feb 26, 2010)

western style and country style are the same thing. here in ky we use both names.


----------



## jonboat (Feb 26, 2010)

Same here - back to the original post.  The ones I bought were labeled "Western Style", but we've bought the same cut labeled "Country Style" at different stores.  Kinda reminds me of that part of the original Blues Brothers movie, when they asked the lady at the bar what kind of music they have there, and her reply was "We have both kinds.... Country AND Western".

These would be the shoulder cut, made to resemble ribs.  And these are like mentioned a in one of the posts above - boneless and bone in in the same package.

The wife usually just sears them and throws them in the crock-pot with some off the shelf BBQ sauce for the day. They're tasty that way, but I'm thinking they might just be tastier slow cooked with some TBS.

We got clobbered with 15-16 inches of new snow last night, so it'll be a couple weeks before I give it a try.  When I do, I'll make sure to take some Qview pics to share.


----------



## stircrazy (Feb 26, 2010)

country style are different though, they are back ribs with the loin left attached, westren are not real ribs at all 

Steve


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Dave.  Could you give me an idea of time, and I'm assuming you don't foil.


----------



## spoiledrotten (Jan 6, 2012)

Reading through old threads and found this. I found a decent description of Western Ribs for those that are still unsure about what they are:

There are many varieties of ribs. Most ribs are bone-in, with the exception of country and western style ribs. Varieties of pork ribs include Spareribs, Baby Back Ribs, Country Style Ribs, St. Louis Ribs and Western Ribs.

Country or western style ribs are shoulder cuts which naturally contain more fat than ribs cut form a pork loin. Pork back ribs are the most tender of all the rib varieties because they come from the pork loin.


----------



## venture (Jan 6, 2012)

Western Style pork ribs are a new on on me.

If they are the same as Country Style Ribs, you might enjoy reading a little history here:

http://askabutcher.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=pork&action=display&thread=106

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## psycho dad (Jan 6, 2012)

we got 'em here. I've always par boiled the for an hour, then sear them on the grill. then caramelized them with SBRs. Everyone loves them, but now that I have a smoker...


----------



## sprky (Jan 7, 2012)

OK I am going to assume they are country style ribs from what others have posted.

I brine my country style ribs for a day then do them similar to spares. Slather them, rub them wrap and in fridge for 12 to 24 hours. re-rub and smoke.


----------

